# Where do I start



## shooter8115 (Apr 21, 2008)

Ok guys , this is my entire selection of non-magnet cas . I have always run magnet cars but I want to try non-magnet cars . I would like to get at least 2 cars to be able to run good and maybe do some racin with , but i dont have a clue where to start . The Camero's and Chargers run the best (x-traction i think ) . I would like to get the Cheeta T-jet ruinnin just becouse its a freakin cool car :thumbsup: . I guess i need tips on the handleing , like guid pins , tires , that kind of stuff . I have a 4x16 Tomy track with about 60 foot lane length . I will put pics in my photos becouse I i cant figure out how to resize them to fit more then 1 one photo per post . Also I have stuff for sale in the swap and sell section , so maybe I could swap for some racin T-jet stuff . 

thanks for reading 
dave:wave:


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

If you want to build a T-Jet to win races.
Rick Terry has the parts and tools to do it.

*RT-HO* http://rt-ho.com/

RT-HO parts and tools mean you never have to upgrade anything you're using.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Yer almost right there. In this very forum is an ongoing fray tuning session by AFXGNS.
Plenty of other good pancake stuff as well...if you dig back a ways.

Apply what you find to your stockers and get the most out of them ya can to establish a baseline for yourself. Start with the basics THEN worry about hot rod parts, tweaks, and gadgets. The list of aftermarket suppliers and parts is endless but no amount of boost er bling will over come a fundamental tuning issue.

IMHO Squeezing the last drop of juice out of a stocker is pert near as fun as building a hybrid.


----------



## tjettim (Nov 29, 2005)

You still have downforce with Xtractions and Tjets.Selecting
your magnets and getting the car low as possible is still the
way to go fast.The Riggen car's handling is less influenced
by magnetism.Or you could run a Aurora vibrator .


----------



## shooter8115 (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks for the info guys. So do you think it would be best to work with what I got or buy a fresh ( new ) car . I have i few sets of flanged wheel and slip ons for the rear but not sure what to do on the fronts .


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

shooter, 
Just bring them over to Gene's and we will get them running good.


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

wheelszk said:


> shooter,
> Just bring them over to Gene's and we will get them running good.


Yeah man! :thumbsup:



Bill Hall said:


> Apply what you find to your stockers and get the most out of them ya can to establish a baseline for yourself. Start with the basics THEN worry about hot rod parts, tweaks, and gadgets. The list of aftermarket suppliers and parts is endless but no amount of boost er bling will over come a fundamental tuning issue.
> 
> IMHO Squeezing the last drop of juice out of a stocker is pert near as fun as building a hybrid.


Absolutely. In my opinion, for whatever chassis you even remotely plan on racing you should always have at least one, preferably two, race-ready _stock condition_ cars in your box.


----------

